# Will grooming a puppy change future hair texture?



## PDX97229 (Aug 24, 2012)

Hello ALL:

I had been told that grooming a puppy before 6 months will make their coat coarse. Others have said that if her coat is nice and soft it will stay that way. We just got Tinkerbell (Snowball's sister a year apart) and she is about 3 months old. We would like to cut her hair down, but want to be sure she keeps her VERY soft pure white coat.

Any thoughts?

Thank you for reading our first post here.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It really depends on the individual coat---but if clipped it will look different from scissored. When clipped it will curl more (usually). My groomer would not advise cutting a coat early on---she is pretty fussy! She would also not cut my boy's top-knot because she said it would curl. We have clipped him because of his surgery but the hair is growing back pretty straight except on the body where it was esp. short. I think w/time it will straighten out again.


----------



## PDX97229 (Aug 24, 2012)

You said to wait a bit. She is 3 1/2 months old now. How long is "a bit"?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Genetics determine adult coat, not grooming. Her coat will change anyway from the puppy coat she has now.

At three and a half months she is too young to go to the groomer. She is not fully vaccinated and at risk for deadly puppy diseases like parvo. It will be another month before it is safe to take her to the groomer, pet store, let her walk on the ground, etc.

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+1556&aid=467


----------



## PDX97229 (Aug 24, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> Genetics determine adult coat, not grooming. Her coat will change anyway from the puppy coat she has now.
> 
> At three and a half months she is too young to go to the groomer. She is not fully vaccinated and at risk for deadly puppy diseases like parvo. It will be another month before it is safe to take her to the groomer, pet store, let her walk on the ground, etc.
> 
> Parvovirus: Serious Diarrhea in Puppies & Dogs


Thank you. We can just trim her here at home for now.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I never really had an issue with grooming causing a change in Miss Daisy's coat and had her groomed a few times (twice a year) when she was a puppy and did the rest of her groom the remaining times. She was bathed, paw trims, etc every week. I didn't start cutting her down and professionally groomed until my back started bothering me. Her coat is still soft and there has not been any change.


----------



## PDX97229 (Aug 24, 2012)

Great. We just got a grooming table, arms, clippers (Andis) and a few blades. We have had good luck trimming her brother and his feet look great too. We are all set to do this tomorrow, but PLEASE everyone do not tell her. Do not even tell her brother Snowball, as he will let her know!


----------

